# Hingham MA police chief dies



## kwflatbed

*Carlson was chief since 2000*

*







*
*Carlson *



_By The Patriot Ledger staff_

HINGHAM - Police Chief Steven Carlson, a Vietnam veteran who rose through the ranks to become chief after 25 years on the force, died today, the department said. He was 58.

Carlson died at South Shore Hospital in Weymouth after a brief illness, according to Hingham Police Lt. James Taylor.

Upon appointing Carlson chief in 2000, selectmen cited his sincerity, hard work and long service to the police department, as well as the optimistic attitude he said he learned while training to be an Army officer.

Carlson lived most of his life in Hingham, graduating from the public schools there.

He served as platoon leader from 1967 to 1969 during the Vietnam War, becoming a first lieutenant. A highly decorated soldier, he flew on dozens of combat air missions, according to the Hingham police Web site.

His police career began in 1975, and he was promoted to Hingham police captain in 1996.

Four years later, Carlson became the town's seventh police chief when he replaced Chief Joachim-Ingo Borowski, who had retired after 18 years in the position.

In 1998, he received a bachelor's degree in Criminal Justice from Western New England College. He earned a master's in the same subject from Anna Maria College.

In a 2005 profile in The Patriot Ledger, Carlson described himself firstly as a facilitator, mentor and person who looks ''to the future, because the past is already done.''

''I am lucky to be in the position I'm in, to have the people I have working for me and support from the town,'' Carlson said at the time.

In that profile, he said he enjoyed hunting, gardening and spending time with his family and dogs.

Carlson leaves his wife, Sandi Carlson; two sons, Craig and Marc; and two grandchildren, Stefan and Brygid.

http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2007/07/27/news/news03.txt


----------



## kwflatbed

*Hundreds gather to pay respects at police chief's funeral*

*







*
*Hingham Square stood still Wednesday morning for the funeral of Police Chief Steven Carlson, who died last week. Hundreds of police chiefs and officers gathered for the service at St. Paul's Church. (GREG DERR/The Patriot Ledger)*



_By The Patriot Ledger_

HINGHAM - Hundreds of police officers gathered at St. Paul's Church in Hingham on Wednesday to say goodbye to native son and Police Chief Steven Carlson.

Carlson, 58, died Friday at South Shore Hospital after a monthlong battle with pneumonia.

A highly decorated Vietnam veteran, Carlson began his law enforcement career in 1975. He was promoted to captain in 1996 and was appointed chief in 2000.

Carlson is survived by his wife, Sandra (Dailey) Carlson; two sons, Craig Carlson of Germany and Marc Carlson of Canton, Mich.; four sisters, Judith Whitman of Stratford, Conn., Nancy Stidstone of Middleboro, Virginia Kelly of Hingham and Janet Asnes of Norwell; two brothers, Roy Carlson of Weymouth and Gary Carlson of Hanover; and two grandchildren.

http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2007/08/02/news/news09.txt


----------



## K917

RIP Chief, we'll take it from here


----------



## SPINMASS

Our thoughts and prayers with the Chiefs family and department members, RIP.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Prayers go out to Chief Steven Carlson, his Family, Friends and the Hingham. Police. I did not know him but what I have read he was a rare person who deserved the job of police and definitely the position of Chief. God Bless


----------



## id1811xecj

I grew up down the street from him and he always seemed like a good guy. 58 is a bit young.


----------



## lpwpd722

RIP Chief


----------



## Deputydog522

Rest in peace Chief Carlson, I had the opprotunity to work under you and you will be dearly missed. My thoughts and prayers go to your family and the Hingham Police Department. It was an honor to work under a Chief like Chief Carlson.


----------

